
Tutorial: Play Framework, JPA, JSON, jQuery, & Heroku - LiveTheDream
http://www.jamesward.com/2011/12/11/tutorial-play-framework-jpa-json-jquery-heroku
======
eweise
This article covers Play 1.2.3. Play 2.0 is now in beta
<http://www.playframework.org/2.0> and is a rewrite of the application in
Scala. I was able to easily deploy a Play 2.0 app written in Scala, to Heroku
with no problems. Some outlying features are still missing but all the basics
are there and seem solid.

~~~
jlward4th
I'm working on a similar blog post for Play 2. But I can't do what I wanted to
with the Play 2 beta because it doesn't have direct JSON support. However the
latest on github does. :)

~~~
Egregore
It will be great if you'll do a similar tutorial for Play 2. Now Play 2 lacks
documentation. By the way, will you do your tutorial in Scala or Java?

~~~
jlward4th
I've thought about actually doing one for each. :)

------
nchuhoai
this is the first time i am reading about the Play Framework. Are there any
good ressources on how it compares to other frameworks like Rails and Django?

~~~
Egregore
I could point you to few stackoverflow topics:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5083292/playframework-
vs-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5083292/playframework-vs-ruby-on-
rails)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1706146/playframework-
and...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1706146/playframework-and-django)

